# Ping Source Code



## thuyvyt (Aug 29, 1999)

Hi

I am interested in finding the source code to ping IP addresses preferably in C language. The code I am interested in would continuously ping certain IP addresses and notify with a warning if there is no response. I would like to run this application in a Windows environment.
Really hope you can help

T


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Well, this would really belong in the developer forum...

BUT, constant PINGing is harrassment. There is no reason that I can think of to want to do it for any other reason. It will cause massive slow down to the system on the other end.

Therefore, I am closing this thread.

If there was something else in mind, please make a new post in the Development forum, and explain in more detail what you are trying to do.


----------

